# Dakine Nova / Dakine leather gloves in general



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Still looking for any info.. quick bump tot he top.


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

I have leather palms on my dakine mittens, had them since last season and havnt noticed any wear or tear thats out of the ordinary


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Phunky said:


> I have leather palms on my dakine mittens, had them since last season and havnt noticed any wear or tear thats out of the ordinary


Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I've completely given up on Dakine gloves. In the past two seasons I went though three seperate pairs of Cobras. The first two had seams blow out in the palm and fingers, and the last one had the side zipper break. Dakine has been awesome with warranty replacement, but I can't keep sending them back to get replaced every few months. I'll never buy Dakine gloves again.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Snownad said:


> Still looking for any info.. quick bump tot he top.



I have these ones in brown DAKINE Stingray Glove - 2008 BCS from Backcountry.com

They suck. They get wet and smell like old dog cheese, the colour bled and they need a liner to be warm. The problem is the glove freezes solid and does nothing. Maybe their newer ones are better but for the prices I would not risk again.
All they have going for them is that they look cool and that's why we bought em tbh.

Edit: You asked about durability, they are durable enough but a beginner was using them, no board grabs. The tip of the fingers are beginning to wear.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> I have these ones in brown DAKINE Stingray Glove - 2008 BCS from Backcountry.com
> 
> They suck. They get wet and smell like old dog cheese, the colour bled and they need a liner to be warm. The problem is the glove freezes solid and does nothing. Maybe their newer ones are better but for the prices I would not risk again.
> All they have going for them is that they look cool and that's why we bought em tbh.
> ...


Thanks for the good info



DrnknZag said:


> I've completely given up on Dakine gloves. In the past two seasons I went though three seperate pairs of Cobras. The first two had seams blow out in the palm and fingers, and the last one had the side zipper break. Dakine has been awesome with warranty replacement, but I can't keep sending them back to get replaced every few months. I'll never buy Dakine gloves again.


Tried on the cobras in a store and the zip was already fuckt off the shelf.


----------

